# Apps to learn Japanese



## chanelwu810

Hello! Any good apps suggestions to learn japanese?


----------



## larabell

I use a flash-card program called Memrise for kanji. It's not bad... but memorizing one English keyword per kanji character doesn't exactly make you fluent. But it's OK if you're learning via other means and simply want to learn to recognize the characters.


----------

